# Dr.Pepper 10/2/4



## zecritr (Jan 25, 2013)

what do bottles like this Dr.pepper 10/2/4 embossed around the 60's i think not sure there  go for these days and are they just common bottles?


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/csc/Bottles-Insulators-/29797/i.html?_sadis=200&_ipg=200&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&LH_TitleDesc=1%7C1&_sticky=1&_from=R40&_ftrt=901&_sc=1&_ftrv=1&_adv=1&_trkparms=65%253A3%257C66%253A4%257C39%253A1&LH_Complete=1&_dmd=1&_nkw=pepper+10+2+4&_sop=3


----------



## zecritr (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks epackage, already been there  figured by looking at those i could just slap a price on them  so decided to ask here and see what people thought (plus i didn't see this type o bottle there  no clock on the back so looking for info also


----------



## jays emporium (Jan 25, 2013)

That is a No Deposit bottle, probably 1970s.  They seldom get a bid on ebay because the shipping cost is more than the value of the bottle.  They sell at shows for $1 - $5.


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea Unfortunetly the majority of Dr. Pepper bottles are pretty much worthless


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: TwistedTea12
> 
> Yea Unfortunetly the majority of Dr. Pepper bottles are pretty much worthless


 
 Dr. Pepper expert...............................................wait a minute...........a kid.


----------



## zecritr (Jan 25, 2013)

cool thanks All that was what i figured but never hurts to ask  since i'm a budding artist and want to use bottles in some mysterious way probably a good thing to not use something that might go for a zillion[] cents. or that someone may just want to trade for


----------



## splante (Jan 26, 2013)

10 2 and 4 were the slogan for awhile saying 
 if you drank Dr Pepper at 10 am 2 pm and 4 pm you would be full of pep for your day at work or something like that dont remember the exact quote


----------



## zecritr (Jan 26, 2013)

Cool didn't know that[]

 info i like[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you ever seen the embossed bottles that have the acl on the neck? I don't know much about them other than they are supposed to be hard to find.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 26, 2013)

And there's this one which is described as ...

 SUPER RARE, ONLY ONE KNOWN, 1933/34 ACL CROWN TOP


----------



## splante (Jan 26, 2013)

so r u saying acl before 1935


----------



## jays emporium (Jan 26, 2013)

I have not heard of that 1933-34 ACL.  Personally I have doubts about the authencity of that bottle,  but I don't know everything.  Where did you find that info?
 The debossed bottles with ACL on the neck do exist and I think are a transition bottle right before they started using the regular 10-2-4 red & white ACLs.
 Jay


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 26, 2013)

The so called 1933/34 bottle belongs to Doyle Baliley who helped write the the Dr Pepper Bottle and Price Guide that came out a few years ago. I wondered about the date myself but at the present I do not question Doyle's expertise.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  splante
> 
> so r u saying acl before 1935


 
 Splante ~

 It was established over a year ago that Morbious-Fod's "Jumbo Cola" is a confirmed *1934* acl.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 26, 2013)

Notice in the lower right corner of this ad (courtesy of Morb) where it says ...

 "Coupon Not Good After October 1, 1934"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 26, 2013)

Just for the record ...

 I thought I would include this article which is also courtesy of Morb.

 "Kingsport Times News" 
 Kingsport, West Virginia
 September 20, 1934

 Note:  Doyle Bailey did not specifically say 1933, but rather 1933/34 ... ???


----------



## splante (Jan 27, 2013)

I was thinking 1935 on the jumbo but you jarred my memory,that coupon is great eveidence for the 1934......I want one


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Steve ~

 There is also this for evidence ... although some might question the 4 (I don't) [sm=thumbup1.gif]

 I plan on researching the 1933/34 Dr Pepper and will contact Doyle Bailey for confirmation if necessary.  

 [ Picture courtesy of Morb ]

 3 <(I)> 4


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Plus this ... 

 No acl but correct bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

I just sent Doyle Bailey the following message ...

 Doyle ~

 Regarding the Dr Pepper acl you said was the only one known and dated 1933/34 ...

 Can you confirm the date and is it marked as such?

 The earliest acl I am currently aware of is a 1934 "Jumbo Cola." If your Dr Pepper is in fact a 1933 then it will be the earliest acl ever recorded. If its a 1934 then it will tie with the Jumbo Cola.

 Thanks a lot.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

While I'm waiting to hear from Doyle I thought I would share the following ...

 Notice that the bottle in question has a period (stop) after the Dr. 

 Which indicates it is at least early 1950s. (One reference said the period was discontinued in 1950) ??? 

 The 10-2-4 part is interesting, too.

 Bob

 ~*~

 http://www.freenewyork.net/dpfaq.html


 Section 3: Ads, Merchandise, Museums, and Literature


 3.1 Why drink Dr Pepper at 10 o'clock, 2 o'clock, and 4 o'clock?

 (Most of this info comes from the book The Legend of Dr Pepper/Seven Up.) 

 "Drink a bite to eat at 10, 2, and 4 o'clock," was the slogan for an ad campaign for Dr. Pepper that began in 1927. A study that year authored by a Dr. Walter H. Eddy "found that human energy dropped to its lowest point at 10:30am, at 2:30pm and again at 4:30pm daily." J.B. O'Hara of Dr. Pepper asked Tracy-Locke-Dawson Inc. (an ad agency), to design a campaign around that information. The agency held a contest, and Earle Racey, one of their copywriters, won with his "10-2-4" idea--the idea being that drinking the sugary, caffeinated soda at 10am, 2pm, and 4pm would perk you up and get you through those impending energy drops a half-hour later. The slogan has endured in one form or another ever since. 



 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 3.2 What happened to the period after "Dr" in Dr Pepper?

 Around 1950, the Dr. Pepper Company changed the font in the Dr Pepper logo to a slanted block-letter style, in which the lower case letter r resembled a diagonal line with a dot in the upper right-hand corner. Unfortunately, when paired with a period, the "Dr." in Dr. Pepper looked more like "Di:" (Di + a colon), so the decision was made by the company to remove the period altogether. As W.W. "Foots" Clements, the President of the Dr Pepper Company from 1969 to 1980, explained in a 1984 interview (quoted in The Legend of Dr Pepper/Seven Up):

 "We took it out basically for two reasons. One, cosmetic, to make the new trademark look like Dr Pepper, and the other, to get us away from the medicinal connotation."

 This didn't stop soda jerks from calling the drink "M.D." in their jargon, according to Paul Dickson in The Great American Ice Cream Book (New York: Atheneum, 1972), but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## epackage (Jan 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I just sent Doyle Bailey the following message ...
> 
> ...


 I'm voting against the bottle being that early, I don't see the two color process preceeding the one color of the Jumbo, just a thought...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

I was mistaken. Doyle does not own the afore mentioned 1933/34 acl bottle. Here's what he had to say about it [partially edited].

 ~*~

 Bob

 The reason I say 33/34 is because that is when the first ACLs were introduced. It has the old brick road logo and the man who took the picture in Dallas at the Dr. Pepper plant there 16 years ago told me it was the first ACL bottle for Dr. Pepper and that the paper label attached to it mentioned this. It was an experimental bottle as they never went into production. The man is now dead so I have no way to verify what he said and exactly what the attached paper label said. As far as I know he had the only known first picture of this bottle and shared it with me to put in the Dr. Pepper Bottle Price Guide.

 I'm sorry I could not be of more help.  

 Doyle


----------



## epackage (Jan 27, 2013)

What do you think about what I said Bob?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> What do you think about what I said Bob?


 
 Honestly, I'm not sure what to think. The only thing I can think of is to try and determine a confirmed date for a super early Dr. Pepper acl that we are sure of and then go from there. I'm comfortable with Doyle's recollection in that the bottle in question was experimental and intended to be Dr. Pepper's first acl.  Now all we have to do is find one (and it's date) that we know for certain went into production and assume the "brick-road" bottle preceeded that. As for the two color aspect, who knows? It doesn't seem likely but one never knows.

 Question: When did Dr. Pepper first produce and market an acl?

 Bob


----------



## splante (Jan 27, 2013)

I think the 4 with no period on the base would of been enough for me.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

PS ~

 If the brick-road bottle was in fact experimental as I believe it was, it could be that the two-color aspect is what prevented it from going into production because they discovered it was way too expensive and changed to a one color that was cheaper. But then again, when I stop and think about it, I can't recall a one-color Dr. Pepper. The one's that come to mind have the red and white 10-2-4 clock and those are also a two-color. So I'm stumped!

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

PS ~ PS

 I think there might also be a clue to be found in that the brick-road lettering is script and not blocked. I'm not sure when they switched from script to block lettering, but it might be worth researching.

 Bob

 Here's what I believe to be an example of early block lettering. But I'm not sure of the date ... ???


----------



## zecritr (Jan 27, 2013)

Sweet thx for the info


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

PS ~ PS ~ PS

 According to the ads on gono.com ...

 1. The first block lettering shown is 1949

 2. The first acl shown is 1957

 As far as I know there is no acl with script lettering. So I think it is safe to say the brick-road bottle is at least as early as 1949 or earlier. ???

 http://www.gono.com/museum2003/museum%20collect%20info/drpepper/drpepper.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Correction ...

 As usual, I misread the ads. The first block lettering ad is 1953 and not 1949. Thus, the experimental brick-road bottle is likely earlier than 1953.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 27, 2013)

South Carolina Dr. Peppers from Laurens Glass Works.

 L-R

 Bottle Cap 1955
 Dotted R    1956
 ?? After1956 ??
 7 oz.          1967


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll have to contact Doyle again and see what he has to say, but I just gotta believe the bottles pictured below are Dr. Pepper's first true acls. I'm guessing the date at circa 1950 ~ 1951 ~ or 1952.

 If you go back to the gono.com ads you will notice there is a gap between 1949 and 1953, which is where I believe these bottle fit in. 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Irregardless of my silly guessing games, Dr. Pepper definitely had a full-label acl bottle by ... 

 Osia's *1955* "cap" variation and this *1957* ad.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I'll have to contact Doyle again and see what he has to say, but I just gotta believe the bottles pictured below are Dr. Pepper's first true acls. I'm guessing the date at circa 1950 ~ 1951 ~ or 1952.
> 
> ...


 
 Note Bob that these are 'dotted R' bottles, can't remember the dates for them.

 The 'tile/brick road' was from 1935-50.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Osia ~

 I trust this is accurate ...

 "The 'tile/brick road' was from 1935-50."

 Which is narrowing it down to a 15 year span and what I call *circa 1942* (right in the middle) for the tile/brick acl. ???

 Bob


----------

